# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  tương lai ko chuột, ko bàn phím, ko touch

## nhatson

android có cơ hội để bước qua táo rồi
http://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/06/...-project-soli/

----------

CBNN, Gamo, imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Chắc đến lúc đó mọi người lại phải học đến ngôn ngữ cơ thể rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Giờ có nhiều công nghệ mới hay lắm nhưng vẫn chưa áp dụng được vào thực tế. 
Bên em hay làm phần mềm & thiết bị cho event & quảng cáo nên hay dùng.

1. Leap Motion
Cái này giá rẻ, bắt cực kỳ chính xác



2. Occulus Rìt & Leap Motion



3. Kinect
Món này bắt kém chính xác hơn Leap Motion nhưng bắt được toàn thân, chưa kể Speech Recognition tích hợp. Nghe đâu Kinect 2 khá hơn nhưng bên em đang chờ khách hàng mua giùm  :Big Grin: 



4. Hololense
Em nghĩ nếu cái này mà làm đúng thì chắc sẽ là cuộc cách mạng lớn vì nó là lần đâu tiên sự pha trộn giữa thế giới thực & thế giới ảo được mang ra đại chúng, tích hợp hỗ trợ trong Windows 10 + trợ lý ảo Cortana => nhiều anh sẽ ko còn muốn sống trong thế giới thực nữa

----------

CBNN

----------


## nhatson

cái sensor cho leap motion là lạoi gì vậy cụ gà?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em ko biết bác ợ. Chưa có mở ra xem. Nhưng em đoán là y chang Kinect là 2 image sensor rồi dùng triangulation để tính tọa độ thôi.

----------


## nhatson

haiz, cái mới cua google là công nghệ sensor chứ ko phải ứng dụng công nghệ sensor cụ ga ơi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để hồi xem công nghệ của Google dùng radar trên thực tế ra sao. Dùng radar mà chính xác như vậy là quá dữ.

----------


## suu_tam

Microsoft đã có Kinect từ rất lâu rồi mà các bác.
Chi phí mua một bộ Kinect cũng khá rẻ. Ngoài ra nó có cung cấp luôn cả API để các bác có thể tự viết chương trình điều khiển bằng hành động và giọng nói của riêng mình mà.

Mấy con tivi thông minh cũng dùng, cả ứng dụng scan 3d chi phí thấp cũng dùng nó.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Điểm yếu của Kinect là kích thước & độ chính xác với các cử động nhỏ kém nhưng Kinect bắt cử động toàn thân & nhiều người được  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Microsoft đã có Kinect từ rất lâu rồi mà các bác.
> Chi phí mua một bộ Kinect cũng khá rẻ. Ngoài ra nó có cung cấp luôn cả API để các bác có thể tự viết chương trình điều khiển bằng hành động và giọng nói của riêng mình mà.
> 
> Mấy con tivi thông minh cũng dùng, cả ứng dụng scan 3d chi phí thấp cũng dùng nó.



PROJECT SOLI, 1 CÔNG NGHỆ CẢM BIẾN CHUYỂN ĐỔNG MỚI ĐÊN TỪ GOOGLE, nó đủ nhỏ để nhét vào tbi di động và đủ nhạy đề dò chuyển động của ngón tay



kinetic vừa bự vừa phải dùng cả bàn tay 


soli





10 tháng ptrien soli

----------

